# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF استفسار ؟  Advance Turbo

## machmach

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله عليكم  اريد ان اشتري بوكس الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ويوجد منه تلات انواع اريد ان اعرف  ايهما لافضل  وشكرا

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

كلهم واحد
الأول علبة كبيرة فرقه يفصل بين أجهزة الانفنون فى RJ من10 pn وbb5 عادى من 8 pn والاثنين الاخرين نترو الاول بوصلةUSB مباشرة من داخل البوكس  والثانى بوصلة mini usb ويمكن نزعها كاى تلفون والواجهة واحدة والسوفت واحد والتنصيب واحد يعنى غيرو البودى بس هههههههههه

----------


## hammamet

salamo 3alikom

----------


## machmach

شكرا على الرد اخي

----------

